# Erfahrung mit Liteville H3



## mountymaus (3. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Ladies,

hat hier jemand schon mal die Erfahrung mit einem Liteville H3 MK1 gemacht? 
Würde mich über eine rege Unterhaltung freuen...


----------



## MarkusL (29. Oktober 2018)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Ich glaub sooo viele Frauen mit Litevilles gibt's nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (30. Oktober 2018)

Schade eigentlich...


----------



## shiba (30. Oktober 2018)

Erfahrungen, Meinungen, Diskussionen:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alles-ueber-das-neue-h-3.765742/

Und natürlich Fotos:
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/galerie-zeigt-her-euer-h-3.825047/


----------



## bärlein (30. Oktober 2018)

Hi, ein paar gibt es wohl doch ;-) - ich (w) fahre seit gut 1 1/2 Jahren ein H3 MK 1, Größe S. Komme sehr gut damit zurecht, bin immer wieder beeindruckt, dass der Umstieg vom Fully (301) so unproblematisch ist.


----------



## mountymaus (31. Oktober 2018)

Habe mir einen Rahmen in Torbole am Gardasee gekauft..
Nun werde ich es in aller Ruhe aufbauen. Bin mal gespannt, wie es wird...
Habe es dort auch Probe gefahren... Lief super gut !!!


----------

